

Show HN: Digestable Ingredient Database - LastZactionHero
http://digestable.co

======
LastZactionHero
Recently I’ve become frustrated with the ingredient labeling on packaged
foods. The ingredient label is meant to empower consumers, but we eat strange
chemicals every day without knowing their origin, function, or safety.

So I wrote Digestable, an ingredient and food additive database. My goal is to
make the ingredient label accessible to everyone. Each food additive is
explained in short, simple terms- no chemical formulas, and avoiding or
explaining jargon.

In addition to the ingredients, I've started a blog series that explains some
other aspects of food additives. (e.g. "What is an emulsifier?" "What's in a
Red Bull?").

[http://digestable.co](http://digestable.co)

API: [http://digestable.co/api](http://digestable.co/api)

Let me know what you think!

~~~
yati
Great job! Do you also plan to add common kitchen ingredients(they're also
present in packaged food)? e.g., "Egg White". I'd love to contribute to this.

~~~
LastZactionHero
It's definitely on the list, though that's a lot more far reaching. Each of
these definitions is custom written- not just scraped from Wikipedia, so it's
time consuming. I'd like to get some more traction from this to validate the
idea before going much further down that path.

